#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Materials Science &Corrosion >  >  >  Practical Guide to ASME Section-2

## Nasir

Dear All,

CASTI *"Practical Guide to ASME Section-2"* is available at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Best regards,



Muhammad Nasir AbbasSee More: Practical Guide to ASME Section-2

----------


## Mohamed

very thanks  we wait part 1

----------


## ahsan

Thank You

----------


## arcotvenu

Thank You

----------


## TARCIZIO CASTRO

thank you very much ,but I could not downloaded it by tthe link indicated.
Is it posible to have,for example, the rapidshare ?

thanks,

----------


## midesoj

I will very much appreciate it if someone can send me a copy of the above since am having problem downloading it through the above link.

My mail address is midesoj@hotmail.com or midesoj@yahoo.fr

Thanks

----------


## jjjj

Thank You

----------


## aber mohamed

Thankssssssssss

----------


## storm2004

Thank You

----------


## john1964

Hi Midesoj,
I have sent you a copy of the file. Regards, John1964

----------


## linksalman

nasir pls give the link to download CASTI ?GUIDE BOOK TO SECTIOIN VIII

----------


## jkamali

Thank you So much!

----------


## winger2james

Excellent post, 
I should not repeat the request made by other.


ThanksSee More: Practical Guide to ASME Section-2

----------


## shankargee

thanq 4 help

----------


## aps70

> Dear All,
> 
> CASTI *"Practical Guide to ASME Section-2"* is available at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



muchas gracias

----------


## shankargee

thanks a lot 4 help

----------


## Achmad Nur Eddin

Dear Mr Nasir  
Senior Member  

Thanks again firends

----------


## Coavas

thank you

----------


## tuatk

Thank you So much

----------


## Rhenrique

Very good, thanks dude!

----------


## Alil

Thank Bro ...

----------


## Coavas

Muchas gracias... Otra vez

----------


## faizol

> nasir pls give the link to download CASTI ?GUIDE BOOK TO SECTIOIN VIII



Dear Friend,

 i have it.Leave your email to me at faizol@mset.com.my then i will send to you.

Thank you. :Big Grin:

----------


## Paldex

Thank you very much friend

----------


## sprashant5

link is expired  :Frown: 



Can you send me the file 

or Upload the link againSee More: Practical Guide to ASME Section-2

----------


## KAFKA

HI SIR,
WOUID YOU PLS SEND TO MY MAIL ADRESS CASTI ASME II
ha.1375@yahoo.com
with regards
hasan arabi

----------


## inconel

Hi,Please upload the file

----------


## cpchonburi

Please upload. Thanks

----------


## Santhosh kumar

There is no file as such..can i get a copy to my mail Id plz..
santhosh_067@rediffmail.com

----------


## Yasserzaghloul120

Very very good

----------


## flitzow

the shared link is dead..any1 please re-upload it again..thanks

----------


## Welding Inspector.SCWI

Practical Guide to ASME section-II Ed.1997 (Material Index)
Casti Guidebook ASME section II (2000 Materials Index)
Nace Corrosion Engineer's Reference Handbook  (Third Edition)

     file with:   5.06mb

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## sumon emam

thanks

----------


## flitzow

Welding Inspector.SCWI, thanks for sharing it.

----------


## Gasflo

Once again Thank you for your constant support to us.

----------


## shankargee

thanq very much

----------


## ampis1

Dear Mr. Inspector
the link is dead, Would you please re-upload the file.
Best Regards


A. ShakeriSee More: Practical Guide to ASME Section-2

----------


## gtpol57

*Casti Guidebook Sect II*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ampis1

Dear Mr. gtpol57
thank you for your kind consideration for uploading the book.
it seems that some pages are missing can you please upload the full version.
Best Regards
A. Shakeri

----------

